# Download via Link



## thomson1308 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine exe vie URL Aufruf herunterladen.
In etwa so:
support.wenbsite.com

Rufe ich diese Site auf soll die exe heruntergleaden werden. Wie setze ich das um?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## sheel (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi

setz in einer .htaccess-Datei den DirectoryIndex-Wert auf den Dateinamen


----------



## thomson1308 (16. Dezember 2015)

Oh je...
Ich habe gerade auf dem Webserver gesehen, es gibt eine .htaccess aber das steht nichts von DirectoryIndex.

Ich habe auch keine Website am laufen, eine Index.html die leer ist.
Geht das trotzdem? Und wie bekomme ich es hin das der Zusatz support. vor dem Domainnamen auf diese exe referenziert?

Sorry, aber wie du siehst bin ich hier ziemlich hilflos und unwissend.

Danke Dir


----------



## sheel (16. Dezember 2015)

thomson1308 hat gesagt.:


> aber das steht nichts von DirectoryIndex.


Dann schreib es einfach hinein 

```
DirectoryIndex MeinProgramm.exe
```

Bzw., wenn es Unterordner gibt, die weiter normal ohne Programm
funktionieren sollen, wäre evt. etwas mit ModRewrite sinnvoller.
Gibt es welche?



thomson1308 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auch keine Website am laufen, eine Index.html die leer ist.
> Geht das trotzdem?


Ja.



thomson1308 hat gesagt.:


> Und wie bekomme ich es hin das der Zusatz support. vor dem Domainnamen auf diese exe referenziert?


Was ist ein "Zusatzsupport vor dem Domainnamen"?

Meinst du das support aus support.wenbsite.com ?
Funktioniert das Aufrufen davon prinzipiell, ohne Programm (zur leeren index.html)?
Gibt es andere Subdomains außer support, die das selbe Verzeichnis und die selbe index.html verwenden?


----------



## thomson1308 (17. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Also die website "support.website.de funktioniert. Eine leere html wird angezeigt.
Leider funktioniert der download der exe noch nicht.
Was genau muss denn alles in der htaccess stehen? Muss diese im gleichen Ordner wie die html liegen?
Im moment habe ich es so gelöst, das auf der angezeigten html ein Link zum download ist, das finde ich aber nervig.


----------



## sheel (17. Dezember 2015)

Vorausgesetzt, meine Annahmen stimmen (sonst bitte die Fragen im vorigen Beitrag beantworten):
Die eine gezeigte Zeile sollte reichen, und ja, die Datei muss im selben Ordner sein.

Falls es schon eine .htaccess-Datei mit anderem Inhalt gab, vllt. einmal herzeigen.
Oft reicht es, die neue Zeile einfach dazuzuschreiben, aber je nach altem Inhalt auch nicht.


----------



## thomson1308 (17. Dezember 2015)

So, hier der Inhalt der .htaccess

```
AuthType Basic
require user xxx
AuthPGAuthoritative On
DirectoryIndex test.exe
```
Nein, weitere Unterordner gibt es nicht.

Okay....eventuell hat das etwas gedauert. Aber jetzt geht es.
Im geöffneten Downloadfenster steht aber nicht der Name der exe....kann man da iwie ändern.
(siehe Anhang)
UND er lädt keine exe herunter, sondern folgendes:
"a23NTcL3"

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## thomson1308 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
keiner eine Idee was ich hier falsch mache?


Gruß und Danke


----------

